# kleine "2d" Physik Engine



## Guest (9. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin neu im forum also verzeit mir bitte, falls dies nicht der richtige Platz für dieses thema ist.

Nun zu meinem eigentlichen anliegen:

ich habe mir vorgenommen eine kleine zweidimensionale physik enigne in jave zu programmieren,
deren Oberfläche recht einfach gehalten ist.
Man kann also auswählen ob man rechtecke oder kreise zeichnen möchte, diese dann in größe usw
verstellen, drehen,.., . Es gibts feste Objekte und solche die von der Physik beeinfüsst werden.
So kann man mehrere Objekte auf das Feld setzten und die ganze sache dann abspielen.

Ich habe mir auch schon einige gedanken über die implementierung gemacht, jedoch glaube ich dass
es bei mir am grundaufbau liegt, da ich mir nicht sicher bin wie ich die Klassen usw einteilen soll. 
Es geht mir erstmal um die grobe einteilung, damit ich dann weiter machen kann.

Es wäre schön wenn mir jemand helen könnte!

(ICh programmiere noch nicht so lange java also vergebt mir bitte, falls ich dumme fragen stelle ;-))


----------



## Marco13 (9. Feb 2009)

Für den Anfang - IMHO zu scher, außer, wenn du ähnliches schon in anderen Sprachen gemacht hast. Rigid Body Motion und Kollisionserkennung wären einige Stichpunkte, dazu natürlich noch das GUI (mit Swing, vermutlich). Was genau erwartest du als Antwort?


----------



## Fancy (9. Feb 2009)

Moin,

eine ihmo sehr gute Einführung in die Rigid Body Dynamics (die ersten 3 Kapitel sind ausschließlich 2D) gibt’s unter: Rigid Body Dynamics

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Marco an und vermute, dass Du Dir etwas zuviel vorgenommen hast.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Quaxli (10. Feb 2009)

Ich habe neulich gelesen, daß jemand an einer Engine bastelt, die Du vielleicht einsetzen kannst. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie weit er damit ist und die Webseite ist hier für mich gesperrt. Schau mal auf www.cokeandcode.com da müßtest Du was finden. Den genauen Link kann ich leider nicht liefern.


----------

